

Ask HN: Moving to Toronto - I'd like to make contacts - adjoint

I will be moving to Toronto at the beginning of 2014, mainly for personal reasons. Currently I live in NYC and I am a quantitative developer working in algorithmic trading. Since I will be leaving my job, I am considering alternatives jobs (non-trading or finance related) and also making some lifestyle changes.<p>- What is the startup scene like in Toronto?<p>- What is access to investor capital like?<p>- As a techie, how do you like living in Toronto?<p>If you are a startup hiring in Toronto, I&#x27;d love to chat, to see what types of people you are looking for and&#x2F;or what sorts of problems you are solving.
======
cl42
Hey, we're a Toronto-based predictive customer analytics company, YC S12 --
[http://www.canopylabs.com/](http://www.canopylabs.com/)

Currently hiring developers. Email me: wojciech@canopylabs.com

